# Anyone using a cut-away van?



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

The time has come to upgrade the work truck (Dodge Ram 1500) to something with a lot more space. 

Went to Ford dealer to check out cargo vans and they had an E-350 cutaway van (2007 leftover) with the Reading Lo-Pro "plumber" body. Real nice looking unit, and they are practically begging me to take it.

Any one driving a cutaway van like this? Be interested in hearing any pros/cons versus a standard cargo van.

Thanks!


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

If you park it at home check your local zoning restrictions. Some areas can be real %#^&@# about those type of bodies.


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

No worries here. Live out in the country. Pretty common to see cube vans and such overnighting in someone's driveway. 

Could see that it might be a problem in the city. Of course, a bigger problem would be keeping the bins from getting pried open.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

As popular at that type of tool body is, I think it's safe to say that they don't suck. I've never worked out of one myself. 

Reading does have a cool option now. They have a key fob thing that locks and unlocks all the tool bins by remote. That's really handy if you unlock and relock your bins every time you go out to the truck for a tool, like so many guys are forced to do. 

Don't worry too much about bins getting pried open. The Reading bins not only have a lock on each door, but they have a big slide bolt that you put a padlock on to essentially also "deadbolt" the bins during overnight parking or while you're in a restaurant eating lunch.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a chevy 3500 cutaway with a Knapheide KUV body.

It's awesome. I had the option of the K-hide or Reading for the same price and I liked the K-hide better because it had better visibility out the rear windows and a better locking mechanism for the compartments. The Reading did have the remote lock system available for an extra fee but I didn't feel it was worth it.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry, I'm not a plumber but can comment on a box truck (cutaway Chevy Express w/ 10' box). Mine has a rollup door and lots of shelves inside. I got what I was able to afford at the time, but have come to really like it. Haven't had the exterior boxes to try out, but like being able to stand inside the truck and see everything w/o having to remember which box something is in. Mine is a 3500 and the box is plenty wide. Only bad side is the gas mileage stays at 9.5mpg. I've heard the duramax van's can help out with this problem, but that's for another discussion.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

2003 Chevy Express Cutaway Van, - - AKA Tool and Hardware Store on Wheels, - - AKA Traveling Billboard on Wheels . . . :thumbsup:

Center boxes contents can also be accessed from inside (sliding doors)

These pics are from when I very first started setting it up, - - now it's got just about everything but the cash register in there . . . :laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Tom,

That's a fiberglass body right? Is your GVW 9900?


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

That's a good setup Tom. What kind of mileage are you getting there? 

Well, I bought a cutaway last night. 2007 Ford E350 w/ the Reading body...and it does have the remote locking bins :thumbup: 

Much shorter than what Tom is showing. The body doesn't go much beyond the top of the cab. But a large step up from the back of my Dodge 1500.

I love the "traveling billboard" idea. Free advertising 24/7!!


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

That setup is perfect .... its hard to tell what you have for headroom in there?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> Tom,
> 
> That's a fiberglass body right? Is your GVW 9900?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

DetailHandyman said:


> That's a good setup Tom. What kind of mileage are you getting there?
> 
> Well, I bought a cutaway last night. 2007 Ford E350 w/ the Reading body...and it does have the remote locking bins :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Jeez, I don't even know what kind of mileage it gets. I figure why get a headache over it, - - I needs to go where I needs to go either way . . .


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

EPD said:


> That setup is perfect .... its hard to tell what you have for headroom in there?




Thanks, - - I don't know off the top of my head (pun), - - I'd say about 6'2 to 6'4" or so, - - if I think of it I'll measure it tomorrow.

Behind that table saw is a slider door, - - which allows me to carry up to 12'er's and still shut the back doors, - - for anything longer than that there's the racks on top . . .


----------

